# Steakhouse steaks



## HistoryHound

I just had the strangest guy show up at my door. It seems that he was a door to door meat salesmen. The truck had the name Steakhouse Steaks out of Portland, ME. Anyone ever hear of these people? I found their website and it looks like they are national, but mostly down south with "distributors" in Portland, ME & Manchester, NH. The website wasn't the most well constructed thing I've seen, there were little things like "Austin, TO" that just look odd. 

It just seems weird that they would be knocking on people's doors trying to sell them meat out of an industrial cooler in the back of a truck. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I can't think of any occassion where it is a good idea to buy meat off the back of a truck from random strangers. Just curious if any of you guys have heard of or had dealings with them. I'm thinking if they come back, I'll try and grab the license plate and call the local PD.


----------



## kwflatbed

They are a legit company, I gave their products a try and they do not come close to Ohama Steaks.
.

Steakhouse Inc. - Quality beef, chicken, seafood, and pork at a affordable price.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> I gave their products a try and they do not come close to Ohama Steaks.


...Hence selling their stuff out the back of a truck.


----------



## Deuce

Sounds like the crew we had in Worcester last summer. Criminals with long BOPs scoping out houses..


----------



## kwflatbed

right.as.rain said:


> ...Hence selling their stuff out the back of a truck.


I ordered online and they delivered out of NH instead of UPS like Omaha does,
it was the same type of packaging that Omaha uses but the quality
was not as good.
I can remember as a kid growing up we had a butcher that sold out of
the back of a truck,a fruit and vegy guy that did the same, and of course
the milk man that delivered.
I had two uncles that made their living that way, but you youngsters 
missed out on all of that, I miss the good old days.


----------



## mpd61

kwflatbed said:


> They are a legit company, I gave their products a try and they do not come close to Obama Steaks.
> .
> 
> Steakhouse Inc. - Quality beef, chicken, seafood, and pork at a affordable price.


OBAMA Steaks? Ewww!


----------



## LGriffin

They showed up here a while back.
I'll stick with my butcher.


----------



## Hush

As the mob used to say in NY about "extra" steaks...

_"Some of it Moo's, some of it don't Moo."_


----------



## cc3915

kwflatbed said:


> I ordered online and they delivered out of NH instead of UPS like Omaha does,
> it was the same type of packaging that Omaha uses but the quality
> was not as good.
> I can remember as a kid growing up we had a butcher that sold out of
> the back of a truck,a fruit and vegy guy that did the same, and of course
> the milk man that delivered.
> I had two uncles that made their living that way, but you youngsters
> missed out on all of that, I miss the good old days.


I remember the milkman who also delivered eggs, butter, OJ etc. Does anyone remember the garbage pails that were put in a hole in the ground with a step on lid? The slop would be picked up once a week and taken to god knows where.

When I lived on the North Shore in the 80's those meat guys used to come around during the summer. I never bought anything from them because I had McKinnons Meat Market nearby.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> I ordered online and they delivered out of NH instead of UPS like Omaha does,
> it was the same type of packaging that Omaha uses but the quality
> was not as good.
> I can remember as a kid growing up we had a butcher that sold out of
> the back of a truck,a fruit and vegy guy that did the same, and of course
> the milk man that delivered.
> I had two uncles that made their living that way, but you youngsters
> missed out on all of that, I miss the good old days.


The good old days... when people had honorable intentions, and weren't just looking for the best way to screw somebody or get something for nothing. Nowadays, there's no guarantee that the guy who shows up on your doorstep "selling" something isn't just trying to get in to commit some abhorrent crime. At our house, the Girl Scouts are lucky if I answer the door. Sad, but true.


----------



## Rock

HistoryHound said:


> I just had the strangest guy show up at my door. It seems that he was a door to door meat salesmen.


Am I the only one that thought this was the beginning of a bad porn or penthouse forum story?


----------



## TopCop24

There are guys doing the same thing using the name "Atlantic Beef Company" in C troop recently. Usually they're in their late teens, early 20s with significant BOPs


----------



## niteowl1970

The steaks are OK.. You can barely see the marks where the jockey was whipping it.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I do !!
> 
> And I remember the aluminum box on the front porch where the milkman dropped off the milk!


Welcome | Hornstra Farms - home delivery of farm fresh milk, groceries to South Shore MA


----------



## MetrowestPD

cc3915 said:


> I remember the milkman who also delivered eggs, butter, OJ etc. Does anyone remember the garbage pails that were put in a hole in the ground with a step on lid? The slop would be picked up once a week and taken to god knows where.
> 
> When I lived on the North Shore in the 80's those meat guys used to come around during the summer. I never bought anything from them because I had McKinnons Meat Market nearby.


CC I haven't thought about that in 35 years The pails that you put your old drained meat fat in, chicken and meat bones and other parts was one of my chores. I also remember the "meat guy" (that is actually what we referred to him as), delivering 3 bags of great cuts of steaks, pork chops, roasts, bacon, etc.... from his butcher shop.


----------



## DNorth

Does anyone remember those "milk doors" or whatever they were called? I remember them in use as recently as about 25 years ago (yes, that starts to show my age!). My aunt's house and a friend's house both had them. Little door in the outer wall of the house, about 10x10 inches, leading to a small insulated compartment, with a door on the inner side for the resident to take the milk in from the compartment. Both were located right next to the side doors to the houses.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*I hope there's a thread like this when im as old as dirt. *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

HuskyH-2 said:


> *I hope there's a thread like this when im as old as dirt. *


----------



## flintlockglock

our town is so sparse that we almost never get that kind of thing, so every time they _do_ come around, everyone calls the police because it's so out of place.

we have very few repeat door to door salesmen


----------



## HistoryHound

kwflatbed said:


> I ordered online and they delivered out of NH instead of UPS like Omaha does,
> it was the same type of packaging that Omaha uses but the quality
> was not as good.
> I can remember as a kid growing up we had a butcher that sold out of
> the back of a truck,a fruit and vegy guy that did the same, and of course the milk man that delivered.
> I had two uncles that made their living that way, but you youngsters
> missed out on all of that, I miss the good old days.


It wouldn't have seemed so weird if I had ordered something. But, the going door to door bit was a little odd.



cc3915 said:


> I remember the milkman who also delivered eggs, butter, OJ etc. Does anyone remember the garbage pails that were put in a hole in the ground with a step on lid? The slop would be picked up once a week and taken to god knows where.
> 
> When I lived on the North Shore in the 80's those meat guys used to come around during the summer. I never bought anything from them because I had McKinnons Meat Market nearby.


I love McKinnon's. It's a bit of a drive, but the one in New Hampshire is awesome.

We have one of those garbage things at the back of the driveway. I thought my husband was screwing with me when I asked him what it was. All I could think was I wouldn't want to be the poor schmuck responsible for getting the slop out of it.



Rock said:


> Am I the only one that thought this was the beginning of a bad porn or penthouse forum story?


And that is why I decided that my original title for the thread needed to be changed. Although, I'm sure a thread titled "Door to door meat salesman" would get a lot of views.


----------



## TopCop24

McKinnons is fantastic, Haverhill Beef on River St is great also for anyone in the Merrimack Valley


----------



## KozmoKramer

McKinnons is unbeatable.
I used to be a Butcher Boy fan, but I switched to McKinnons when they opened their store in Salem.

We still have about 70% of our weekly milk delivered, glass bottles and all. Have been for years.
Their products & service are uncommonly good and I recommend them highly;
Catamount Farm - Farm Fresh Milk Delivery in New Hampshire


----------



## flintlockglock

Haverhill Beef co. has some of the best brisket cuts north of Boston, it's a haul, but whenever I do a big BBQ I go there, I figure, hell, I'm out side for 10 hours smoking the meat any way, I might as well take the extra time to get the best piece I can right? :smoke:


----------



## Deuce

TopCop24 said:


> There are guys doing the same thing using the name "Atlantic Beef Company" in C troop recently. Usually they're in their late teens, early 20s with significant BOPs


Dems da rottens..


----------



## Sam1974

mtc said:


> I do !!
> 
> And I remember the aluminum box on the front porch where the milkman dropped off the milk!


I remember those! The milk man was responsible for knocking up lots o lonely housewives back in the day...lol



flintlockglock said:


> our town is so sparse that we almost never get that kind of thing, so every time they _do_ come around, everyone calls the police because it's so out of place.
> 
> we have very few repeat door to door salesmen


where the hell do you live, east bumfuck?? LOL

The slop containers in your yard were called "Sextons". YEP, read into that all you want. They would come by and pick up the slop, take it to local pig farms and that's what they used to feed the pigs. That's why 30 years ago, they required you to cook your pork so much that it turned into shoe leather because of parasites in the pig meat. Now, they feed nothing but holistic foods to the pigs so you don't have to cook your chops longer than 140 degrees. 
How do I know this? I JUST DO! My dad is a chef :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

TopCop24 said:


> McKinnons is fantastic, Haverhill Beef on River St is great also for anyone in the Merrimack Valley


We've always had great service and products from Butcher Boy. If they weren't so friggin' expensive, we'd probably get our meat there more often. We also have gotten some great stuff from Haverhill Beef, as well as MacKinnon's. Consequently, the Salem MacKinnon's is where we got the disappointing corned beef for St Patrick's Day. They did replace it for free, but the 2nd one was way too fatty. I know we'll keep shopping there, though, because everything else we've had there has been delicious, and their customer service is excellent.


----------



## DEI8

kwflatbed said:


> I ordered online and they delivered out of NH instead of UPS like Omaha does,
> it was the same type of packaging that Omaha uses but the quality
> was not as good.
> I can remember as a kid growing up we had a butcher that sold out of
> the back of a truck,a fruit and vegy guy that did the same, and of course
> the milk man that delivered.
> I had two uncles that made their living that way, but you youngsters
> missed out on all of that, I miss the good old days.


Our milk and ice cream is delivered once a week, they sell milk eggs bacon, some cheese, ice cream. We also have a fruit wagon that comes around every thursday they have about every kind of fruit and vegetable you can think of, just climb a set of steps into the box truck and start grabbing what you want.


----------



## TopCop24

I know i'm NOT the only one who chuckles with all the "milk man delivering" references


----------



## jettsixx

flintlockglock said:


> I figure, hell, *I'm out side for 10 hours smoking the meat any way*, I might as well take the extra time to get the best piece I can right? :smoke:


Um ok glad you can be so open about it. jk:redcarded:


----------



## Sam1974

jettsixx said:


> Um ok glad you can be so open about it. jk:redcarded:


 See now, I didn't touch that because I was lying in wait to see WHO was going to be the first one to comment on it. As always, Jett, you don't disappoint..LOL


----------



## joe5639

I have worked for this company for 9 years off and on. The only people that get screwed are the salesmen. The product is better quality than OMAHA, Wal-mart and the majority of other companies selling meat products. They honor their one year garauntee fully. And, honestly if you do not like the food, you cooked it wrong or you just do not know your hands from your feet. THE FOOD IS GREAT, especially the pork and chicken. Also, steakhouse steaks sells an all natural product, carries usda permits, state licenses and does maintain care of their product. However, they do not have sales employees. All their sales people are independant contractors. The contractors are fully responsible for the fuel they use with no reimbursement. Also, the company illegally charges the contractors fees for accepting food stamps, credit cards and checks. They lease the trucks to the contractors daily with a daily lease agreement for between 10-25 dollars a day depending on the office location and management. The contractors pay for the meat at the end of the day out of the funds they brought in throughout the day. Contractors usually make between 20 and 100 dollars per sale. The meat seems grossly over priced to an uneducated person but in fact is actually marginally cheaper than the grocery stores and other food service companies out there. You can refererence this with the LA Times who published an article which said the true cost of meat IS NOT PRICE PER POUND.
The following is an exerpt from that article.
*How Much Does A Steak Really Cost?
(Reprinted from the L. A. Times)*"What's the cost of the beef you eat? Most shoppers think it is the cost per pound, but they're wrong, according to the U. S. Department of Agriculture. The key word here is "eat". The real cost of beef is it's cost per serving. The fat and bone that you trim off before cooking, or leave on your plate, is part of the total beef cost, but the best indicator of eating value dollar is cost per edible portion."
....................
And, any honest person who has ever eaten steakhouse steaks food will tell you that most of them are 100 percent edible except for the t-bones or bone in strips which are still 98 percent edible. So, I hope that after reading this you will no longer make ignorant statements about the company. By the way, I just ended my relationship with the company because, they mistreat their contractors. But, the company is ligitament and they do sell a product that meats USDA standards. The Majority of their products are packaged by Quantum Foods Inc, out of bollingbrook illinois. Which packages food for most of your big names restraunts across the US.....


----------



## Dan Stark

^
Cue awkward silence....

-Your friendly retired (lurking) mod...


----------



## joe5639

No i am not friendly retired.... I am very unhappy with the way I left the company. But I am honest and hate ignorance and people berating this company is ignorance. They are ligitimate and serve a good product!


----------



## cc3915

Well, Sweet Fancy Moses!


----------



## HistoryHound

Seriously, why bother resurrecting a nearly year old thread? Oh that's right to call us stupid and ignorant. Well let me tell you something, I didn't start this thread so some noob could come here and insult people. I started this thread because there is something so obviously wrong with the concept of people selling meat door to door out of the back of a truck that I wanted some input from the folks here in law enforcement so that I would know what response I should have if they came back a) call the cops, b) sick the dog on them, c) grab my handy dandy baseball bat, d) go complete full on bitch on them, or e) all of the above. I got my answer from people here who I respect. I don't need any further input from someone who apparently likes Googling themselves/company and stirring up trouble. As for whether or not the meat is any worse or better than another, I will also accept the word of those who I have known on this site for years over some noobs. By the way, I'm pretty sure the folks you attempted to insult can cook a mean steak. Just a little reading for comprehension, I just re-read the thread no one is comparing it to supermarket meat. We have a number of fantastic butcher shops around these parts and some pretty good hunters. So just zip it sparky because you have no idea what you're talking about as far as the tone of this conversation and what was really being discussed.

You don't need to bother responding to me because to be perfectly honest, I don't like you, I'm not in the best of moods lately and my ability to fake being nice has been severely impacted as a result.


----------



## niteowl1970

joe5639 said:


> I am very unhappy with the way I left the company.


Did you have too much fun at the Christmas party ?


----------

